# The Robinsons: Lost In Space (2003 unsold pilot)



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

On another thread I mentioned that I wanted to get my hands on the unsold 2003 Lost In Space pilot. I'd heard only a little about it... mostly that the sets were re-used as the Pegasus on Battlestar Galactica. I was told by several people that the 2003 pilot was a myth.

Well... at Wizard World Comic Con in Chicago this last weekend I found a copy of that myth. I watched it on Saturday night, and I can understand why it didn't sell. A very different story than the original. Some interesting ship designs, though. I'll try to frame-grab a few and post them. Someone out there might just want to make the "third" design for the Jupiter 2... or fourth if you count the Gemini 12.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Please , if you could post pictures of the vehicules and robot , it would be very well appreciated..... I possess only one publicity picture of the pilot and I would like to see more.

Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This is what I found on it, including the new J2.

http://jupiter2.freeyellow.com/root/newlis.htm


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Yikes! I didn't think you could make a uglier J2 than the one in the LIS theatrical movie. Obviously, I was wrong.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, but it's the perfect setting for the "90210" version of LIS!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Lust in Space? LOL


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Lust in Space? LOL


Certainly for the girl who played "Judy", who is very nice to look at, she can be seen on "Friday Night Lights" (the TV series, not the movie).


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. You couldn't remake the LIS series from the 60's, and you really wouldn't want to. When you change it, many people will complain that it is different and not the show they remember. "Battlestar Galactica" is the only show I can think of that has pulled it off well. That success is due, almost entirely, to the fact that you have great scripts and fantastic actors. You can do anything with any premise if you do it well.

The Lost in Space premise is basically a good one -- lifted as it was from Swiss Family Robinson. If you got some good scripts and some good actors and did it seriously, you could have another "Battlestar Galactica."


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

CaliOkie said:


> ...You couldn't remake the LIS series from the 60's, and you really wouldn't want to. When you change it, many people will complain that it is different and not the show they remember. "Battlestar Galactica" is the only show I can think of that has pulled it off well. That success is due, almost entirely, to the fact that you have great scripts and fantastic actors. You can do anything with any premise if you do it well...


There are many fans of the original BSG who hate the new version. Doesn't stop the new version from being good, in it's own way.


CaliOkie said:


> ...The Lost in Space premise is basically a good one -- lifted as it was from Swiss Family Robinson. If you got some good scripts and some good actors and did it seriously, you could have another "Battlestar Galactica."


I agree. But I want to keep the ORIGINAL ship(at least, the exterior,) and the robot(as he was, early in the series).

You may want to check out Flint Mitchell's Yahoo! group, lismovieproject.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

If anyone is interested, here is a link to a place to purchase the DVD for the pilot ($12.00):

http://www.stellarproducts.biz/roloinsp20wb.html

Larry


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

LGFugate said:


> If anyone is interested, here is a link to a place to purchase the DVD for the pilot ($12.00):
> 
> http://www.stellarproducts.biz/roloinsp20wb.html
> 
> Larry


Heh, bet he just got a bunch of orders. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> This is what I found on it, including the new J2.
> 
> http://jupiter2.freeyellow.com/root/newlis.htm


 getting a 404 on the link


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This site was up for a long time now all of a sudden it went down. Not sure what happened.

UPDATE: I did another search and the whole site is down. Too bad it provided a lot of LIS stuff including on the 2004 pilot.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

If you buy the Time Tunnel DVD set you can watch the unaired pilot for the Time Tunnel remake. Not bad really... Of course one of the characters has changed gender as is the trend these days.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> getting a 404 on the link


Try the Wayback Machine:
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://jupiter2.freeyellow.com/root/newlis.htm

The material is archived and still around. Good for other "missing" sites too.


----------

